# [SOLVED] No mouse after xorg-server-1.10.2 installation

## ferreirafm

Hi there,

After a full emerge update my mouse has stoped. I have tried several things from other posts, but anything has solved the problem.

Most of the posts recommend remove all X11-drivers letting the system pull up the necessary packages ( emerge -C $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) && emerge -uDN world ). However, it doesn't work. Don't know what to do anymore. Any help is appreciated

The main xorg.conf file as is follow:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 270.41.06  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-08.nvidia.com)  Mon Apr 18 15:14:00 PDT 2011

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@mephisto)  Sex Ago 20 02:12:44 BRT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"  0 0

#    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

#       Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jmk"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Disable        "dri"

    Disable        "dri2"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    # generated from default

#    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

#    Driver         "keyboard"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

#    Identifier     "Mouse0"

#    Driver         "mouse"

#    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

#    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

#    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "LG"

    ModelName      "E2350"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 285"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"
```

My /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-event.conf is as follow:

```
# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/97-evdev.conf is:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkb_layout" "us"

        Option "xkb_variant" "intl"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection
```

And the resulting xorg log says:

```
[    21.854]

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

[    21.854] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    21.854] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Gentoo

[    21.854] Current Operating System: Linux mephisto 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Wed Jul 6 20:52:19 BRT 2011 x86_64

[    21.854] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap\

 vga=792

[    21.854] Build Date: 06 July 2011  11:44:53PM

[    21.854]

[    21.854] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[    21.854]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    21.854] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    21.854] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  7 12:03:58 2011

[    21.926] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    21.926] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    21.926] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    22.012] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    22.012] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    22.012] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    22.012] (==) No device specified for screen "Screen0".

        Using the first device section listed.

[    22.012] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    22.012] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[    22.012] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    22.012] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    22.345] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    22.345]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.345] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    22.345]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.345] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    22.345]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.345] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/jmk,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

        /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

        /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

        /usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    22.345] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    22.345] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    22.345] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    22.345] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d0160

[    22.345] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    22.345]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    22.345]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[    22.345]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[    22.345]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[    22.346] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:05e3:19da:1111 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000\

/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

[    22.346] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    22.346] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[    22.346] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[    22.346] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[    22.346] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[    22.346] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    22.346] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[    22.346] (II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[    22.346] (II) "dri2" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[    22.346] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    22.389] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    22.432] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.432]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.432]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    22.432] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    22.432] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    22.432] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    22.442] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    22.453] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.453]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.453]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    22.453]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    22.453] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    22.453] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    22.453] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    22.467] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.467]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.467]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    22.467]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    22.467] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    22.467] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    22.467] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    22.470] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.470]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    22.470]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    22.470]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    22.470] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    22.470] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    22.470] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    22.576] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    22.584]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.584]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    22.631] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:25 PDT 2011

[    22.631] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    22.632] (++) using VT number 7

[    22.670] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    22.670] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    22.671] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    22.710] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.710]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.710]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    22.710] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    22.710] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    22.710] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    22.798] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.798]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.798]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    22.798] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    22.798] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    22.798] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    22.822] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    22.822] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

 22.822] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    22.847] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    22.847] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    22.847] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    22.847] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    22.847] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

[    22.847] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

[    22.847] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080 +0+0"

[    22.847] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[    22.847] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[    22.847] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[    22.847] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[    22.847] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[    22.848] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[    24.377] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics E2350 (DFP-1)) does not support NVIDIA

[    24.377] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[    24.402] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 285 (GT200) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    24.402] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[    24.402] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.00.77.00.03

[    24.403] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    24.403] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    24.403] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTX 285 at PCI:2:0:0

[    24.403] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LG Electronics E2350 (DFP-1)

[    24.403] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics E2350 (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    24.403] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics E2350 (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[    24.487] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

[    24.487] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    24.487] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080+0+0"

[    24.487] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[    24.529] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    24.529] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    24.529] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    24.529] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    24.594] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    24.598] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080+0+0"

[    24.675] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    24.834] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    24.834] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    24.834] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    24.853] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    24.876] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    24.876] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    24.876] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    24.876] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    24.876] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    24.978] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.978]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    24.978]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    24.978] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    24.978] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    24.979] (==) RandR enabled

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    24.979] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    24.984] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    24.984] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    25.533] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    25.533] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    26.347] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    26.347] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    26.347] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    26.347] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    26.347] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    26.362] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.362]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.6.0

[    26.362]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    26.362]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[    26.362] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    26.362] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    26.362] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    26.362] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    26.383] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    26.383] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    26.383] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    26.383] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    26.383] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    26.383] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    26.383] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    26.383] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "intl"

[    26.383] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    26.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    26.443] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    26.443] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    26.443] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    26.443] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    26.443] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    26.443] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    26.473] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    26.473] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    26.473] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[    26.473] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    26.473] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    26.473] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    26.473] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    26.473] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "intl"

[    26.473] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    26.474] (II) config/udev: Adding input device CHESEN USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    26.474] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    26.474] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    26.474] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'CHESEN USB Keyboard'

[    26.474] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    26.474] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[    26.474] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    26.503] (--) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Found keys

[    26.503] (II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    26.503] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input0/event0"

[    26.503] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHESEN USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    26.503] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    26.503] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    26.503] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    26.503] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "intl"

[    26.503] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    26.504] (II) config/udev: Adding input device CHESEN USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event1)

[    26.504] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    26.504] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    26.504] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'CHESEN USB Keyboard'

[    26.504] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    26.504] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[    26.504] (**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    26.553] (--) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Found keys

[    26.553] (II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    26.553] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.1/input/input1/event1"

[    26.553] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHESEN USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    26.553] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    26.553] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    26.553] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    26.553] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "intl"

[    26.553] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    26.554] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event4)

[    26.554] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Last edited by ferreirafm on Fri Jul 08, 2011 1:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## chiefbag

Rebuild the following

```
emerge -v x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
```

----------

## chiefbag

Also from your xorg.conf looks like you have the following commented out.

 *Quote:*   

> #    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 
> 
> #Section "InputDevice"
> 
> #    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"
> ...

 

----------

## ferreirafm

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> Rebuild the following
> 
> ```
> emerge -v x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> ```
> ...

 

Hi chiefbag,

Thanks for helping. According to the official gentoo xorg-server-1.10 migration guide "Xorg no longer does autodetect devices using xf86-input-keyboard and xf86-input-mouse". So, I supposed I have not configured the xf86-input-evdev driver appropriately. It take the keyboard only, which is working just fine. On the other hand, I have no clues about the mouse.

ferreirafm

----------

## ferreirafm

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> Also from your xorg.conf looks like you have the following commented out.
> 
>  *Quote:*   #    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 
> 
> #Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Yep, I have commented these lines because they were generated with the nvidia-xconfig. I am trying to use a pure xorg.conf.d configuration.

----------

## ferreirafm

The problem has been solved. Coincidentally, my mouse presented some problems. So, the solution was buy a new one.

It means that the config files previously posted are pretty functional. Here goes some advice to make the X server work properly.

After install the xorg-server-1.10.2, edit the xorg.conf&.d, remove the xf86-input-mouse&keyboard drivers and emerge full update. The necessary packages is going to be pulled as dependencies. Restart X and check the Xorg.0.log if your mouse and keyboard have been installed.

G'Luck

ferreirafm

----------

